# Goodbye my sweet lil girl



## PopsnPenny (Aug 2, 2021)

Lost our 14 year old cavalier this morning, she was diagnosed with heart mumur and failure since she was 2 but always controlled it with medication. This year she had a few funny turns but always pulled through with increased meds and rest. Unfortunately, 5 days ago she started her funny turn but was unable to get out of it. Vets increased her meds and was in no rush to put her down as she was too responsive. As the days went by, she was starting to guard her water and food , becoming incontinent and too restless to sleep. Booked her in for vets this morning as she was not eating at all now but she passed away in husbands arms before she got to the vets. in a way, i do see it as a blessing as she hated the vets so much so at least she passed away peacefully in his arms and shes no longer in pain anymore


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this She was very much loved.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

Run Free Little One X


----------



## pmorris (Apr 14, 2021)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry you have lost your lovely girl; it sounds as though she passed peacefully, bless her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2021)

Sorry for the loss of your girl @PopsnPenny 
She went away loved. That is the best way.


----------

